# Jackson Mississippi Antique Bottle Club show



## Dump Digger (Dec 15, 2004)

Jan 15, 2005 
 Jackson, MS  Mississippi Antique Bottle Club's 20th Annual Show & Sale Sat. 9am-4pm at the Mississippi Fairgrounds, Jackson, Mississippi. Dealer setup Fri 3-9pm and Sat 7-9am. INFO: John Sharp, P.O. Box 601, Carthage, MS 39051, PH. (601) 267-7128, E-mail: johnsharp49@aol.com


----------

